# Who's AMD ATI dealer in INDIA???



## Harvik780 (Jun 8, 2007)

I want to know who are the ati graphics card dealers in India.Please someone reply.I have selected ATI after a long analysis of both the companies latest Dx10 products and found a major flaw in the geforce 8 series.


----------



## boosters (Jun 8, 2007)

Which item do you want ?. We also distribute a Hardware on Jabalpur


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 8, 2007)

boosters said:
			
		

> Which item do you want ?. We also distribute a Hardware on Jabalpur


I want two ATI AMD graphics cards Radeon HD2600 pro in crossfire.Please give the price too.I m currently moved to patna.So do u have any branches here where i can get the product.


----------



## boosters (Jun 8, 2007)

I just ask to Miracle Hardware on Jabalpur , Please wait for my reply.

You want this Graphic Card

*www.sapphiretech.com/en/productfiles/180specimage2.jpg


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 8, 2007)

boosters said:
			
		

> I just ask to Miracle Hardware on Jabalpur , Please wait for my reply.
> 
> You want this Graphic Card
> 
> *www.sapphiretech.com/en/productfiles/180specimage2.jpg


I want two i mean two of these Cards(the photo of which u gave) and I want to run them in crossfire mode so that i can get double the performance.If u have a branch here then i might just assemble the whole pc from that branch.I am assembling a pc and it's for that i want the graphics cards.And thanks for reply.


----------



## boosters (Jun 9, 2007)

Sorry, i have no branch outside the Jabalpur, You know it is expenses that you want 2 Graphics Card for your PC. Well Can you please give me the COnfiguration , which type of PC do you want , i will help you in this matter. Please send the PM to me.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 9, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I have selected ATI after a long analysis of both the companies latest Dx10 products and found a major flaw in the geforce 8 series.


let us also know the flaws in geforce 8 series.

Amd main dealer is in mumbai, i'm not sure check asus site.... their u will find something like "where to buy"


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 9, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> let us also know the flaws in geforce 8 series.
> 
> Amd main dealer is in mumbai, i'm not sure check asus site.... their u will find something like "where to buy"


Well the Geforce 8 can be regarded as a bit closer to the Geforce 5 series disappointment but considering the mid range products.Now lets see how many Stream processors does a Geforce 8600 Gt has-32
Stream Processors An ATI AMD Radeon HD 2600Pro has-120
Now in the performance comparison the Geforce 8600 gt might beat the ATI AMD Radeon HD 2600Pro in the current games.But what significance does the no. of Stream Processors have u say.Well the future games which will require heavy shader work then the ATI AMD Radeon HD 2600Pro will benefit from these stream processors(sp)while the 8600 gt will crawl down.The ATI AMD Radeon HD 2600Pro has been made from the ground to be even competitive to the Geforce 9 series with the huge amount of stream processors it has.Also the 8600 gt has been stripped down to be comparable to a 7600 gt in terms of performance and sometimes it does not even beat the 7600 gt in dx9(That's what the info i have).


----------

